# t5 vs. cf



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

I am buying a new fixture this week to start a planted tank. Seems like a 48" t5 would be about the same price as a 2x55 cf retrofit kit. Are there any differences between the two? I am leaning towards a t5 at this point. Sorry if this has been addressed before, but the search function won't allow the words cf or t5 because they are both too small.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

T5 provides more wattage output and lower energy consumption over CF.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I have run both before on planted tanks.

My current setup is running T5's and they are great. That would be my choice.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, talk about speed! Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I like my T5ho's but I've never used PC's, so I'm biased.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

I have only ran with PC's without any problems. I hear a lot of good things about t5's I think you will be fine with what ever.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ X2


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

t5 bulbs may last a little bit longer too.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

PCS are cheaper but the bulbs dont last as long and they put out some heat.

T5's are cooler and you get more WPG than any other light.

Cant go wrong with either of them.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Much better bulbs can be purchased with t5. Geismann bulbs are suppose to be the sh*t. Ive seen a guy run 1wpg with these bulbs and grow high light plants. The tanks growth look like it had 2wpg+ no joke.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Both fixtures are $100 each. I am going with t5.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Just got my Nova 48" FW light from bigals. They price matched the $84 I found at marineandreef.com, but wouldn't give me their 5% off gaurantee because it was "already under their cost." Oh well $15 off was good enough for me!


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

t-5s ftw!


----------

